# Ranitomeya lamasi 'Panguana'



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

got my first clutch(es) yesterday! first it was the three and then later at night another two that look like they are good


----------



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

Good Job Christopher!

Best of luck with those bud

Perry


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

great my only reply is the only person on here who already has seen the photos anyways lol..


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

congrats! hope they do well and continue to breed. good luck


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Those pictures are amazing!! Congrats on the soon-to-be tads!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks very much!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

one is showing its lip marking









this one is has a different "body" shape, and lacks the marking so far.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

I know topic is old but!

Do you remember how old they were when they first laid eggs?

I have 4 lamasi now and I hear calling for a couple of weeks now and they must be between 4-6 months old!

Thanks for the answer


----------

